# FR-386 (mid 1960s)



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Trying to piece together a history for Fraserburgh fishing vessel FR-386. Records for Lerwick and Baltasound show the following:
Nov 66 as Ocean Star FR-386, Feb 67 as Triple Cluster FR-386, Oct 67 as Tribute FR-386, May 68 as Arctic Sunset FR-386, June 68 and April 69 as Ocean Star FR-386.
In Olsens 1969, as Arctic Sunset FR-386,with owner John T.Buchan Snr, Fraserburgh, and others.
Was this the same vessel with many name changes....? 

Hope someone can help!

Thanks
John


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Built 1956 by H&M, Buckie as Windermere II PD154, the she moved to FR with all those names. In 1986 became Gypsey Rose D611 then 1990 Windermere II MT24. She became private after fishing and moved to Gloucester.


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

*FR-386 (mid 1960s*

Hi Mike

Many thanks for the info. Just wanted to make sure it was the same vessel so details much appreciated.

Brgds/John


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

If I remember correctly she was red painted when scalloping in the Moray Firth in the 1990s


----------

